# Interested in doing a big diorama



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Ever play Battlefield 1942, Secret Weapons of WWII? There's a stage called Hellendoorn with a couple of secret planes, tanks, motorcycles and other stuff.

I've never done a diorama before. I'd like some tips on doing mountains, terain on the Netherlands, doing realistic-looking winter water, snow and buildings.

What scale do you suppose the map should be on a tabletop?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

1/1000 scale.

get a couple of model RR books on scenery for insight. there are a bunch of ways to do mountains.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

neat!

Thanks!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Babaganoosh said:


> Ever play Battlefield 1942, Secret Weapons of WWII? There's a stage called Hellendoorn with a couple of secret planes, tanks, motorcycles and other stuff.
> 
> I've never done a diorama before. I'd like some tips on doing mountains, terain on the Netherlands, doing realistic-looking winter water, snow and buildings.
> 
> What scale do you suppose the map should be on a tabletop?


 
The first question is, how much room are you working with? Once you determine that, you can start considering scale. Next it 's time to see what's available in a scale that will allow you to make the most out of your desires. Once you get those figures, go wild. Can't wait for your pix! :thumbsup: rr


----------

